# L28 Rebuild Pics...56k fugget about it...



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been in the process of rebuilding the L28 in my '82 N/A 280ZX coupe for the past four months. Here are some pics and a link to more...

























































































The car is complete and more pics will soon follow.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks good, modify the internals at all?


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

bored out .020, new pistons to match, turbo cam (which seems to be the same), everything else is pretty much stock.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The pic dated 3/24/2007, what vehicle has that tail I see in the background.....


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

that's the tail of an ultra light plane that is in the drive way. It's called the Vampire. Used as a test plane for UAV's by the military.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Very Nice!


----------

